# Mobility Kit + Run-flat tires = Good idea?



## _dav3d_ (Dec 27, 2019)

Hello everyone, 

I recently was involuntarily upgraded from my 2008 528xi to a 2014 528ix-drive by a motorcyclist who hit me from behind. 

2014 car has run-flats, i.e., does not have a spare or a jack. 2008 did. And a first aid kit. And a flashlight (but I digress). 

I understand that if you lose a run-flat you can drive for 50 miles but you need to replace it after that. And on an X-drive this means replacing at least 2 tires so you don't screw up the transfer case. 

So my question is this: if you get your tire nailed and then use the mobility kit, will it allow you to preserve the tire sidewall life (so the car wouldn't have to be supported by the reinforced sidewalls) and thus allow you get a repair on the tire and then keep using it instead of having to replace two? 

Good idea? Wishful thinking? Sniffing my own exhaust? :hi:


----------



## spazzz (Nov 10, 2017)

Is a spare tire kit available for the F10?.
Is there a spot in the trunk for one?


----------



## _dav3d_ (Dec 27, 2019)

spazzz said:


> Is a spare tire kit available for the F10?.
> Is there a spot in the trunk for one?


I don't know if there is a kit available (I imagine one could cobble something together if not) but I do know there is no room in the trunk for a spare nor is there a space underneath like the E60. That is the rub.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Salesmen frequently deny that an RFT can be repaired regardless of where is the damage or how severe.

I have been driving 55 years and experienced two flat tires in those years, one just a couple of years ago in my CPO OE RFTs.

And this thread reminded me to inquire of my manufacturer guidelines on repair-ability for my NOKIAN WR G3 SUV RFTs. Travel season is about fifty days away.


----------



## _dav3d_ (Dec 27, 2019)

I've had a run-flat tire repaired in the past at a tire shop. At the time, the tech told me they could fix some issues with RF tires but "it depends"...

Here's an article I just found: Deciding to repair or replace run-flat tires


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

_dav3d_ said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I recently was involuntarily upgraded from my 2008 528xi to a 2014 528ix-drive by a motorcyclist who hit me from behind.
> 
> ...


Bimmerzone.com sells a jury rig spare tire for the F10. It's a steel wheel off of an E70 X5, with a centering ring since the E70's hub is slightly larger than the F10's.

Some countries require all new cars to be delivered with spares. So, BMW did make a spare for the F10. Here's a company in the UK that sells them. The F10 spare and jack kit is just over $500 with shipping to the U.S.

https://www.alloywheelsdirect.net/option/bmw_spare_wheel_kits

Yes, it's important to have similar rolling diameters for all the tires on xDrive. But, the specific requirement is that the average front and back rolling diameters are close to the same. That minimizes the a constant slip and wear on the clutches in the xDrive transfer case. *So, replacing both tires on an axle actually does more damage to the xDrive clutches than replacing just one. *The solution is to buy a new tire that that has been shaved to match the tread depths of the other tires. Tire Rack will shave a new tire for $35.

High-performance tires wear much faster when they're new. So, when shaving a new high-performance tire, it's a good idea to leave an extra 1/32" of tread more than on the old tires on the car.

If you have a square set-up, having a spare will allow you to do DIY tire rotations (using the spare as a place holder when removing the first tire during the rotation). Regular rotations will maintain similar tread depths between all four tires. Shops generally charge $25 for a tire rotation. So, a spare will help pay for itself if you do DIY rotations.

The slime from those Mobility Systems are a big PIA to clean out of the tire before it is repaired.


----------



## _dav3d_ (Dec 27, 2019)

Autoputzer said:


> Bimmerzone.com sells a jury rig spare tire for the F10. It's a steel wheel off of an E70 X5, with a centering ring since the E70's hub is slightly larger than the F10's.
> 
> Some countries require all new cars to be delivered with spares. So, BMW did make a spare for the F10. Here's a company in the UK that sells them. The F10 spare and jack kit is just over $500 with shipping to the U.S.
> 
> ...


Lot of good information there-especially the front-rear issue on Xdrive - I did not know that. Thank you. I will order a spare kit after the limeys wake up from their Christmas nap. Then I will just have to figure out how to secure it in the trunk.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

_dav3d_ said:


> Lot of good information there-especially the front-rear issue on Xdrive - I did not know that. Thank you. I will order a spare kit after the limeys wake up from their Christmas nap. Then I will just have to figure out how to secure it in the trunk.


Here's some covers. The wrap-around is nylon and adjustable. The felt covers protect the wheels from scratching. They cover grips the trunk floor carpet well enough.

I also carry a plastic Craftsman "pick-up truck" tool box for all my tools (torque wrench, breaker bar, extension bar, flashlight, gloves, nylon-clad socket, tire pressure gauge, etc.).

BMW used to sell jack kits in a nice nylon bag, but don't anymore. I suspect they stopped selling these because of product liability reasons (since spare-less BMW's don't address changing a tire in the owners manuals).

Being a Floriduh *******, I never leave the house without a six-pack ice chest.

I put the spare in the right-front corner of the trunk, the jack kit to the left, the tool box behind the tire, and the ice chest in between the tool box and the back of the trunk. Everything stays put.

https://www.tirerack.com/accessories/category.jsp?category=Tire+Storage


----------

